# HS928TCD Grease Zerk



## Thump_rrr (Dec 22, 2013)

Looking down between the right track (when standing at the controls) and the frame there is a grease zerk just behind the driven axle shaft.
What type of grease and are there any special instructions?
I should have my shop manual here within the next week or 2 but I was wondering in the meantime what to use.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

I can't say for absolute sure, but from what I can tell, this Zerk fitting is on the both the US and Canada models. Since it is only called out on the track drive, it must lubricate some part(s) of the track mechanism. There is nothing specific about exactly what is lubricated in the shop manual.











Two-pumps of NLGI #2 multi-purpose lithium-based grease should be just right.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

I realize this is a 5 year old post but I will try to explain where this fitting(zerk) allows grease to enter the right transmission.

If you look on a parts blow up for the Right Transmission on 724s 928s and 1132s, this fitting allows grease to be pumped into the cavity that holds the plastic bushing #4, which supports the right end of the counter shaft # 3.

I have seen it on the above model HS track versions, but not all have it, so not sure why some do and others don't. Ie I have seen identical HS928 TCD, Canadian models, one with it, one without. I hope that explains it a little better.


----------

